# HELP Certificate of Performance



## sarahnck

Okay, I am doing my certificate of performance in four months and I am starting to learn the songs NOW... I learnt my grade 8 pieces in 5 months three years before and I got a distinction... But I am not sure about this time... But my teacher said I am a fast learner, I haven't even decided on the third piece yet, but here is the two pieces I am working on... JS Bach, French Suite no.4 in Eb major (Allemande, Corrente, Sarabande and Gigue) and Moscheles study no.9 in Ab major. If any one has ever played them, can you please tell me about your perspective to those pieces pretty pleeeease? >.<


----------

